# Heated seats status code



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

I can t find on F32 series, in what modul is status of heated seats.
I want to code memory status heated seats in winter time.
On f10 its in 3000 SM global 06, SA MEMORY ZEIT

On 4 series F32 I can t find it.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

vzinic said:


> I can t find on F32 series, in what modul is status of heated seats.
> I want to code memory status heated seats in winter time.
> On f10 its in 3000 SM global 06, SA MEMORY ZEIT
> 
> On 4 series F32 I can t find it.


VZinic,

On my 2014 F30, heated seats are in the FEM_BODY ECU, sections 3090 HCSeatHeating

Hope that helps


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

*status of heated seats*



Rsnic said:


> VZinic,
> 
> On my 2014 F30, heated seats are in the FEM_BODY ECU, sections 3090 HCSeatHeating
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks, I find that code it NACHLAUFZEIT SITZHEIZUNG FRONT, but its not working.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

VZinc,

It may be that what I am providing is unique to F30 or perhaps I am missing what you are looking for. What I provided is how to adjust the temperature for the heated seats. Please see this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=763271&highlight=adjusting+heated+seats

Or you can look in where ShawnSheridan suggested: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=804662&highlight=heated+seats+status

Hope that is of some help


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just a basic question. My F20 car has factory fitted front seat heating.
I would like to have heated rear seats as well and I have heard a rumor that heating electronic is already installed in the seats, only thing to do is to make it active.
Is it right? Any idea to retrofit? 
Thanks


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

I dont want every time when I enter in car activat heated seats.
In f10 I have this
3000 SM_GLOBAL, 06 ; SA_MEMORY_ZEIT 
status of the heated seats
15 min
24 h
always

In f32 I can not see 000 SM_GLOBAL, 06 ; SA_MEMORY_ZEIT 
and
CBFS_PLX_1
CFAS_PLX_1

In f32 have the
NACHLAUFZEIT SITZHEIZUNG FRONT
15
24
always
and I code it but no effect


----------



## jebs2k (May 14, 2016)

vzinic said:


> I dont want every time when I enter in car activat heated seats.
> In f10 I have this
> 3000 SM_GLOBAL, 06 ; SA_MEMORY_ZEIT
> status of the heated seats
> ...


i got it working in my f30 by coding
FEM
NACHLAUFZEIT_SITZHEIZUNG_FRONT - > always
NACHLAUFZEIT_SITZHEIZUNG_FOND - > always

and SM 3000 
SA_MEMORY_ZEIT - > Set to Wert-Dauer


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

jebs2k said:


> i got it working in my f30 by coding
> FEM
> NACHLAUFZEIT_SITZHEIZUNG_FRONT - > always
> NACHLAUFZEIT_SITZHEIZUNG_FOND - > always
> ...


Just to give a small update on this. 
In my 2018 F30 I have no SM module, but if I set

NACHLAUFZEIT_SITZHEIZUNG_FRONT -> always

in both REM and FEM, it works 

/Weebyx


----------

